# Symboltabelle



## michaelg (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe nicht sehr viel, oder besser gesagt kaum erfahrung in der SPS Programmierung und betreibe das mehr als Hobby. 
Würde gern eure Meinung über diese Symboltabelle hören und gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge entgegen nehmen. 
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

mfg
Michael


----------



## veritas (1 Februar 2009)

michaelg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe nicht sehr viel, oder besser gesagt kaum erfahrung in der SPS Programmierung und betreibe das mehr als Hobby.
> Würde gern eure Meinung über diese Symboltabelle hören und gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge entgegen nehmen.
> Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
> ...




Sieht doch gut aus.

Besser als meine meistens


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2009)

Über die Texte Namen will ich jetzt mal nichts sagen, da gibts mindestens so viele Meinungen wie Möglichkeiten ...

Was ich dir aber empfehlen würde, versuche den Namen des Symbols IEC-Konform zu halten, d.h.:
- keinen Punkt/Sonderzeichen
- keine Leerzeichen

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## michaelg (1 Februar 2009)

Erstmal Dank für die Antworten, wie handhabt ihr das dann mit dem Kennbuchstaben für Schalter, Motor,Lampe usw.
 Laßt ihr das einfach weg und schreibt das nur im Kommentar???

mfg
Michael


----------



## maweri (1 Februar 2009)

michaelg schrieb:


> Erstmal Dank für die Antworten, wie handhabt ihr das dann mit dem Kennbuchstaben für Schalter, Motor,Lampe usw.
> Laßt ihr das einfach weg und schreibt das nur im Kommentar???



Die Kennzeichnung nur in den Kommentar zu schreiben, halte ich für unzureichend. Das Ganze mal anhand eines Beispiels:
Es gibt einen Pneumatikzylinder (mit Ventil), der über 2 Leuchtdrucktaster vor und zurückgefahren wird. Zudem werden die Endlagen mit Inis überwacht.
Jetzt hast Du je 4x "Zylinder vor" und "Zylinder zurück". Da wird's dann schon eng mit den Symbolen. Darum schreibe ich immer dazu, worauf sich das Symbol bezieht. Also:

S_Zyl_vor - Taster Zylinder vor
B_Zyl_vor - Ini Zylinder vor
Y_Zyl_vor - Ventil Zylinder vor
H_Zyl_vor - Leuchtmelder Zylinder vor

Dasselbe natürlich auch für "Zylinder zurück".

So jetzt werden wahrscheinlich einige kommen und das alles für unsinnig erklären und lieber die BMKs aus den E-Plänen nehmen, aber jeder sollte auf seine Weise glücklich werden.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## michaelg (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo maweri,
dank für die Antwort.
Dann bin ich mit meiner Symboltabelle ja auf dem richtigen Weg oder????

mfg
Michael


----------



## maweri (1 Februar 2009)

Jau 
Für'n Hobby-Programmierer sieht das schon sehr gut aus.
Habe - wie wohl viele hier - schon "Profi"programme gesehen, wo einem die Symbole gar nix sagten (wenn sie den überhaupt vorhanden waren).
Wenn Du den Tipp von MSB noch beherzigst, steht einer Profikarriere nix im Wege.:wink:

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Kai (1 Februar 2009)

Da die Taster, Endschalter und Motoren im Symbol-Kommentar durchnummeriert sind, würde ich die Nummer auch für das Symbol übernehmen:

*M*_Motor_vor - A4.0 - Motor *M1* - Wagen fährt nach vorne =>

*M1*_Motor_vor - A4.0 - *M1* Motor - Wagen fährt nach vorne

Eine ähnliche Symbolik habe ich auch im folgendem Programmbeispiel für eine Schrittkette verwendet:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=120722&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121128&postcount=16

Gruß Kai


----------



## dalbi (1 Februar 2009)

Ich mache das auch so und schreibe in das Symbolkommentar noch die Schaltplanbezeichnung mit dazu. z.B. Motor M1 - Wagen fährt nach vorne =XYZ-10M1
das erleichtert die Suche bei der Inbetriebnahme.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## michaelg (2 Februar 2009)

Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Werde versuchen das alles umzusetzen.
@Kai
arbeitest du mir WinSPS von MHJ???

Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch durch die Kennbuchstaben der Betribsmittel "durchwühlen".
Hab mir das Moeller Schaltungsbuch heruntergeladen und finde da die alte und die neue Norm.
Wie Handhabt ihr das in der Praxis???

z.B.:
welche Bezeichnung bekommt ein Näherungsschalter B oder S???

bin für jeden Tip dankbar

mfg
Michael


----------



## Kai (2 Februar 2009)

michaelg schrieb:


> @Kai
> arbeitest du mir WinSPS von MHJ???


 
Ich arbeite mit SIMATIC STEP 7.



michaelg schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch durch die Kennbuchstaben der Betribsmittel "durchwühlen".
> Hab mir das Moeller Schaltungsbuch heruntergeladen und finde da die alte und die neue Norm.
> Wie Handhabt ihr das in der Praxis???


 


> Die aktuellen Referenzkennzeichen (früher Betriebsmittelkennzeichen) stehen in der DIN EN 61346-2. Die Norm 61346-2 ersetzt die Norm DIN 40719-2 und ist seit dem 1. Juni 2001 gültig. Am 1. Juni 2003 endete die 3 -jährige Übergangsfrist.


 
Wikipedia: Betriebsmittel (Elektrotechnik)

Seit dem 1.06.2003 ist nur noch die neue Norm anzuwenden.



michaelg schrieb:


> welche Bezeichnung bekommt ein Näherungsschalter B oder S???


 
Ein Näherungsschalter hat als Referenzkennzeichen ein B.

Gruß Kai


----------



## michaelg (2 Februar 2009)

Ja besten Dank, genau das hab ich gesucht.
Denke damit ist mir sehr geholfen werden.
Dank allen die so rege geantwortet haben.

mfg
Michael


----------



## Beren (23 Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## knorpe (23 Februar 2009)

also ich halte es da anders:

zb. *doEXmainCon* wäre der Ausgang zum Hauptschütz des Extruders 

so ist der Quellcode mMn sehr gut zu lesen mit sprechenden BMK´s. aber wie schon meine Vorposter geschildert haben gibt es da verschiedene Ansichten.


----------



## Locke (1 März 2009)

Entschuldige für die Zwischenfrage, aber "doEXmainCon" wofür steht das "do"?


----------



## maweri (1 März 2009)

Ich antworte mal für knorpe:
do = *d*igital *o*utput (Bez. im angelsächsichen Sprachraum für die digtialen Ausgänge)
Man stellt di, do ,ai, ao usw. gerne an den Anfang von Symbolen um Verwechselungen zu vermeiden, wenn man keine BMKs darin verwendet.


----------



## Locke (1 März 2009)

Stimmt, das macht natürlich sinn  Danke!


----------



## knorpe (1 März 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal für knorpe:
> do = *d*igital *o*utput (Bez. im angelsächsichen Sprachraum für die digtialen Ausgänge)
> Man stellt di, do ,ai, ao usw. gerne an den Anfang von Symbolen um Verwechselungen zu vermeiden, wenn man keine BMKs darin verwendet.



besser hätt ich es auch nicht formulieren können


----------

